# Das Dilemma mit dem Schnurclip....wie macht ihr das?



## Forelle74 (13. Oktober 2021)

Orothred schrieb:


> Ja moin,
> 
> ich stehe immer wieder vor der Frage, wie löst ihr das "Problem" mit dem Schnurclip?
> 
> ...


Hab ne Rolle mit Release Clips aus Gummi. 
Da geht das ganz Prima. 
Gibt doch auch welche mit Federn zum Nachrüsten.
Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht war da auch mal n Thread drüber.
Oder zumindest irgendwo war das mal ein Thema. 
Grüße Michi


----------



## Orothred (13. Oktober 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hab ne Rolle mit Release Clips aus Gummi.
> Da geht das ganz Prima.
> Gibt doch auch welche mit Federn zum Nachrüsten.
> Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht war da auch mal n Thread drüber.
> ...



Die Lösung für "normale" Rollen ohne weitere Sonderfunktionen ist gesucht


----------



## geomas (13. Oktober 2021)

Von Fantastic Fishing kam der Tipp mit den bunten Gummibändern, sogenannten „Loombands” zum Basteln oder „Häkeln” für Kinder.
Die werden nach dem Werfen auf die gewünschte Entfernung über die Spule gezogen und anstelle der Schnur eingeclipt. Da ich prinzipiell keine Monsterfische fange kann ich nichts über diese „Sollbruchstelle” aus der Praxis berichten. Bei Trockentests hats für mich funktioniert.






Loombands = Bastelgummis


----------



## Orothred (13. Oktober 2021)

geomas schrieb:


> Von Fantastic Fishing kam der Tipp mit den bunten Gummibändern, sogenannten „Loombands” zum Basteln oder „Häkeln” für Kinder.
> Die werden nach dem Werfen auf die gewünschte Entfernung über die Spule gezogen und anstelle der Schnur eingeclipt. Da ich prinzipiell keine Monsterfische fange kann ich nichts über diese „Sollbruchstelle” aus der Praxis berichten. Bei Trockentests hats für mich funktioniert.
> 
> 
> ...



Die sehen schon mal besser aus als die "normalen" Haushaltsgummis, danke


----------



## Floma (13. Oktober 2021)

Ich ziehe einen Haushaltsgummi (die von REWE in der Plastikbox in verschiedenen Farben) nach dem Auswerfen über die Spule und hänge den Gummi im Clip ein.


Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hab ne Rolle mit Release Clips aus Gummi.
> Da geht das ganz Prima.
> Gibt doch auch welche mit Federn zum Nachrüsten.
> Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht war da auch mal n Thread drüber.
> ...


Das könnte ich gewesen sein. Ich habe  dann einfach den Safety-Clip von Balzer gekauft und ein entsprechendes Loch in den Spulenkörper gebohrt. Die original Feder kann man auch kaufen, es geht aber auch ein Stück Draht. Der Gummi soll die Leine bei entsprechender Belastung "los lassen" (ich hänge trotzdem weiterhin den REWE-Gummi ein):





						Der "Ich habe eine Frage, für die sich kein eigener Thread lohnt"-Thread
					

Wenn sie wirklich zu hart ist kann man auch noch eine Schnur mit mehr Dehnung nehmen, die puffert auch sehr viel ab. Und ist meistens auch noch viel günstiger.




					www.anglerboard.de
				




Bei meiner Bastelei will ich aber jkc mit seiner Antwort nicht unterschlagen:





						Der "Ich habe eine Frage, für die sich kein eigener Thread lohnt"-Thread
					

Wenn sie wirklich zu hart ist kann man auch noch eine Schnur mit mehr Dehnung nehmen, die puffert auch sehr viel ab. Und ist meistens auch noch viel günstiger.




					www.anglerboard.de
				



hier ist nur der 2. Link tot. Deshalb im folgenden nochmal, das ist dann schon etwas professioneller:








						Schnurclip Daiwa SS3000/ S5000T Daiwa Infinity 5000 5500 BRA
					

Schnur schonender Aluminium Clip aus hochwertigen Aluminium gefertigt in den Farben -Schwarz -Silber -Rot -Blau Passt auf die Rolle Daiwa SS3000 / S5000T / Emblem / Daiwa Infinity 5000 / 5500 BRA, lässt sich zu 90% auch bei anderen Rollenherstellern verbauen, ist rückwärtig gefedert. Diese...




					www.teflon-scheiben-markt.de


----------



## AllesAusHolz (13. Oktober 2021)

geomas schrieb:


> nach dem Werfen auf die gewünschte Entfernung über die Spule gezogen und anstelle der Schnur eingeclipt


Genau so mache ich es auch, allerdings mit Bartgummis. Wenn Big Mama dann durchstartet hat der Gummi nicht einmal mehr die Chance "ups" zu sagen. Hatte ich mal bei ebay gekauft 250 Stück glaube ich 2,99€ von den kleinen gelben Männchen und es funktioniert super


----------



## Ahrtaler (14. Oktober 2021)

Wie macht man das mit den Gummis genau?


----------



## Tricast (14. Oktober 2021)

Wie schon geschrieben wurde: Auswerfen wegen der Distanz, dann den Gummi über die Spule ziehen und einklippen. Wenn Du jetzt die Schnur spannst, dann legt sie sich hinter den Gummi am Clipp und beim nächsten Auswurf wird die Schnur genau am Gummi gebremst. Und wenn stärker gezogen wird dann gibt der Gummi nach und reisst. Ich würde deshalb auf der Schnur einen Marker setzen z.B. mit einem Fettstift um beim reissen des Gummis die Entfernung wieder einstellen zu können.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## AllesAusHolz (14. Oktober 2021)

Tricast schrieb:


> Ich würde deshalb auf der Schnur einen Marker setzen


richtig so und wenn man will kann man sich auch Schnurmarker in Form von Farbe (ähnliche Flaschen wie bei deiner Frau der Nagellack) kaufen sind jedoch preisintensiver als die Stifte


----------



## Ahrtaler (14. Oktober 2021)

@


Tricast schrieb:


> Wie schon geschrieben wurde: Auswerfen wegen der Distanz, dann den Gummi über die Spule ziehen und einklippen. Wenn Du jetzt die Schnur spannst, dann legt sie sich hinter den Gummi am Clipp und beim nächsten Auswurf wird die Schnur genau am Gummi gebremst.


Ich kann mir das immer noch nicht ganz vorstellen. Den Gummi Radial, also in Schnurrichtung auf der Rolle platzieren und dann einclippen?

Edit; Es gibt zwar einen Thread dazu, aber leider sind die Bilder dazu Offline.


----------



## Minimax (14. Oktober 2021)

Ahrtaler schrieb:


> @
> 
> Ich kann mir das immer noch nicht ganz vorstellen. Den Gummi Radial, also in Schnurrichtung auf der Rolle platzieren und dann einclippen?
> 
> Edit; Es gibt zwar einen Thread dazu, aber leider sind die Bilder dazu Offline.


----------



## geomas (14. Oktober 2021)

^  oh, wow, diese Rolle hat sicher viele heftige Kämpfe mit Güstern gesehen. 
Da würde ich das Gummi auch ne Nummer dicker wählen.


----------



## Minimax (14. Oktober 2021)

geomas schrieb:


> ^  oh, wow, diese Rolle hat sicher viele heftige Kämpfe mit Güstern gesehen.
> Da würde ich das Gummi auch ne Nummer dicker wählen.


Eigentlich praktiziere ich das einclippen garnicht, es ging nur um ne Visualisierung für den Threadstarter- da habe ich rasch ein Haushaltsgummi hinter den Clip gepfriemelt.

Wenn ich gezielt auf Güstern gehe, dann nur mit schwerer Multi und nie ohne Gimbal und Anschnallgurt am Stuhl. Und natürlich nen Helfer, der die Rolle mit Wasser begießt.


----------



## Racklinger (14. Oktober 2021)

Solche Loom-Bänder habe ich mir auch gekauft, die haben allerdings zwei Nachteile: bei größeren Spulenköpfen, ich sag mal 5000er aufwärts, sind sie schon automatisch sehr gedehnt, ergo sie reissen schon beim Auswurf. Ob es größere Bänder gibt habe ich noch nicht geguckt. 
Auch bei größeren Korbgewicht und größeren Wurfweiten, wo dann die Wucht groß ist die auf den gummi kommt, reissen diese schnell. 
Alternativ kann man natürlich Feeder-Gum nehmen, allerdings reisst dieses nicht, man muss es trotzdem mit der Hand aus dem Schnurclip pfriemeln.


----------



## AllesAusHolz (14. Oktober 2021)




----------



## Hecht100+ (14. Oktober 2021)

Wenn der Clips groß genug ist, kann man es auch so machen


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (14. Oktober 2021)

Ich benutze gar keine Gummis und er Clip kommt auch nicht zum Einsatz.
Auswerfen - vor der Spule einen "Schnurstopper" aus dünner geflochtener einknoten- dann beim nächsten Auswerfen, zum abstoppen die Schnur durch die Finger gleiten lassen. Wenn man den eingeknoteten Stopper spürt, den Wurf gänzlich abstoppen und wenn nötig die Montage bis zur gewünschten Position ein leiern.
Dies kann wie erwähnt vor der Spule oder auch irgendeiner der Ringe sein. Nach 3-4 Würfen hat man das schnell raus. So dass nach dem Abstoppen der "Stopper / Marker" immer an der selben Position sitzt. Jetzt kann der (große) Fisch kommen ohne das erst ein Gummi reißen muss.


----------



## Racklinger (14. Oktober 2021)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Ich benutze gar keine Gummis und er Clip kommt auch nicht zum Einsatz.
> Auswerfen - vor der Spule einen "Schnurstopper" aus dünner geflochtener einknoten- dann beim nächsten Auswerfen, zum abstoppen die Schnur durch die Finger gleiten lassen. Wenn man den eingeknoteten Stopper spürt, den Wurf gänzlich abstoppen und wenn nötig die Montage bis zur gewünschten Position ein leiern.
> Dies kann wie erwähnt vor der Spule oder auch irgendeiner der Ringe sein. Nach 3-4 Würfen hat man das schnell raus. So dass nach dem Abstoppen der "Stopper / Marker" immer an der selben Position sitzt. Jetzt kann der (große) Fisch kommen ohne das erst ein Gummi reißen muss.


Ich bin schon froh wenn ich einigermaßen sauber auswerfe, und dann noch beim Auswerfen mit der anderen Hand nach einem Stopperknoten fühlen und dann fix abstoppen  Da bin ich zu alt für, des artet ja in Stress aus


----------



## Racklinger (14. Oktober 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Wenn der Clips groß genug ist, kann man es auch so machen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Variante kenn ich noch nicht, muss ich mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Orothred (14. Oktober 2021)

Racklinger schrieb:


> Ich bin schon froh wenn ich einigermaßen sauber auswerfe, und dann noch beim Auswerfen mit der anderen Hand nach einem Stopperknoten fühlen und dann fix abstoppen  Da bin ich zu alt für, des artet ja in Stress aus



Halt ich auch für zu stressig, vor allem, wenn man, wie Fischkopp 1961 schreibt, dann doch mal nachkurbeln muss, hat man sein Futter ja schon wo anders versenkt


----------



## Hecht100+ (14. Oktober 2021)

Orothred schrieb:


> Halt ich auch für zu stressig, vor allem, wenn man, wie Fischkopp 1961 schreibt, dann doch mal nachkurbeln muss, hat man sein Futter ja schon wo anders versenkt


was passiert den bei euch, wenn ihr mal zu kurz geworfen habt?


----------



## Orothred (14. Oktober 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> was passiert den bei euch, wenn ihr mal zu kurz geworfen habt?



Das wäre dann halt Mist. Ist mir zumindest aber noch nie passiert


----------



## Racklinger (14. Oktober 2021)

Kommt drauf an wieviel zu kurz. Wenn es nur ein, zwei Meter sind, lass ich den Wurf drinnen. Ansonsten wird geflucht, eingeholt, während des einholens weiter geschimpft, neu bestückt und wieder ausgeworfen


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (14. Oktober 2021)

Orothred schrieb:


> Halt ich auch für zu stressig, vor allem, wenn man, wie Fischkopp 1961 schreibt, dann doch mal nachkurbeln muss, hat man sein Futter ja schon wo anders versenkt


Das hält sich in Grenzen. ob ein Meter weiter oder zu kurz kommt auf das Selbe heraus, wie mal weiter Rechts oder Linkts.   
Ein Futterplatz auf einen Quadratmeter bekommt man außer mit einem Pole Cup eh nur schwerlich hin!


----------



## Floma (14. Oktober 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> was passiert den bei euch, wenn ihr mal zu kurz geworfen habt?


Deshalb benutze ich ja die Haushaltsgummis in verschiedenen Farben. Nach dem ersten Auswerfen wähle ich die Farbe entsprechend folgender Einteilung:

ROT: Kräftig auswerfen
GELB: Normal auswerfen
GRÜN: Leichter Wurf
BLAU: Ufernah
Warum ich das so mache? Schon bei 2 Ruten vergesse ich beim Auswerfen schon mal, wo die Montage ungefähr lag. An dem Farbcode erkenne ich sofort, wie ich werfen muss. Zu kurz ist ja auch die eine Sache, volle Lotte in den Gummi aber die andere. So passt es dann circa und ich kann noch leicht mit der Rute mitgehen um den Einschlag abzufedern.


----------



## AllesAusHolz (14. Oktober 2021)

Racklinger schrieb:


> Ansonsten wird geflucht, eingeholt, während des einholens weiter geschimpft, neu bestückt und wieder ausgeworfen


als hättest du mich beschrieben


----------



## DUSpinner (14. Oktober 2021)

Von einem Fahrradschlauch ca. 1 bis 2 cm dicke Streifen (je größer der Spulenkopf umso breiter) mit einer Schere Abschneiden. Diesen Streifen wie ein Haushaltsgummi nach Erreichen des Futterplatzes über den Spulenkopf stülpen und mit einem Edding Fettstift die Schnur über dem Gummi auf 30 cm Länge markieren.  Wenn ein großer Fisch Schnur unter diesem Gummi abzieht, kann man nach Landung des Fisches den Futterplatz anhand der Schnurmarkierung und Versetzen des Gummis genau anvisieren. Klappt seit Jahrzehnten super bei mir. Einzigste Problem, wenn man zu feste wirft, kann da Gummi schon mal vom Spulenkopf abspringen.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (15. Oktober 2021)

DUSpinner schrieb:


> Von einem Fahrradschlauch ca. 1 bis 2 cm dicke Streifen (je größer der Spulenkopf umso breiter) mit einer Schere Abschneiden. Diesen Streifen wie ein Haushaltsgummi nach Erreichen des Futterplatzes über den Spulenkopf stülpen und mit einem Edding Fettstift die Schnur über dem Gummi auf 30 cm Länge markieren.  Wenn ein großer Fisch Schnur unter diesem Gummi abzieht, kann man nach Landung des Fisches den Futterplatz anhand der Schnurmarkierung und Versetzen des Gummis genau anvisieren. Klappt seit Jahrzehnten super bei mir. Einzigste Problem, wenn man zu feste wirft, kann da Gummi schon mal vom Spulenkopf abspringen.


So kenne ich das auch, funktioniert astrein.
Nur habe ich die Streifen stets so lange gemacht, wie die Strecke auf der die Schnur auf die Spule verlegt wird.
Da reden wir dann von einem entsprechend stramm sitzenden Fahrradschlauchstück, in 'ner Breite von ca. 2,8cm.
Bevor das abfliegt, ist die Schnur durch und die Montage am Horizont verschwunden.


----------



## rule270 (10. Januar 2022)

Orothred schrieb:


> Ja moin,
> 
> ich stehe immer wieder vor der Frage, wie löst ihr das "Problem" mit dem Schnurclip?
> 
> ...


Hy 
Das könnte helfen ein gebundener Schnurstopper!
Auch eine Markierung mit einem Edding auf der Schnur überwerfen und bis an die markierung zurückholen.
Alter Trick.
LG
Rudi


----------



## Orothred (10. Januar 2022)

rule270 schrieb:


> Hy
> Das könnte helfen ein gebundener Schnurstopper!
> Auch eine Markierung mit einem Edding auf der Schnur überwerfen und bis an die markierung zurückholen.
> Alter Trick.
> ...



Wenn ich irgendwo hinwerfe und dann zurückkurbel, liegt ggf. mein Futter trotzdem nicht da, wo es hin soll


----------



## Trollwut (9. Februar 2022)

Wenn ich mit Clip fische werfe ich so, dass ich nach dem Auftreffen lockere Schnur im Wasser habe. 
Heißt mit hoch erhobener Rute sowie etwas nach hinten gehalten. Dadurch krieg ich beim Spannen der Schnur nochmal einige Wicklungen auf die Rolle. Wenn dann ein guter Fisch beißt hab ich also im Optimalfall etwas Reserve und kann mich drauf einstellen die Schnur schnell aus dem Clip zu hebeln. Das Problem ist oft nämlich nicht die Schnur rauszukriegen, sondern eher nicht schnell genug zu reagieren. 
Wenn der Fisch sofort auf den Clip läuft fehlt logischerweise diese Reaktionszeit. 

Bei starkem Wind oder viel Strömung kommt die Methode natürlich an ihre Grenzen, für Seen oder Staubereiche ist das für mich aber die einfachste Lösung, die ohne viel Gefummel benutzt werden kann.


----------



## Astacus74 (9. Februar 2022)

Ich habe mir jetzt eine neue Rolle gegönnt wegen dem Schnurclip, von Balzer gibt es da die Alegra 6600 F, leider muß ich sagen
das Balzer in Sachen Qualität nachgelassen hat (Aluspule hat Löcher an der Abwurfkante und Ersatzspule Gießnaht von der Fertigung) mal sehen ob die das geregelt kriegen.






der Schnurclip ist aus Gummi und die Trockenprobe hat gut funktioniert, ich habe vor diesen Schnurclip auch auf anderen 
Rollen/Spulen auszuprobieren.






das ist der Schnurclip mit dem Sicherungssplint, bei der Rolle waren ein paar Ersatzclips dabei ich suche jetzt nur noch einen
Laden wo es diese Schnurclips auch als Ersatz gibt






so sieht der Clip montiert aus, eigentlich sollte es kein Problem sein den Clip an anderen Spulen zu montieren, solange genug Platz zwischen Rotor und Spule ist.
Passige Bohrung in die Spule, entgraten, Clip einbauen und fertig, ich werde berichten.


Gruß Frank


----------



## seatrout61 (10. Februar 2022)

An diesem Umbau hätte ich auch Interesse, habe mich auch schon gefragt, wo man die Release-Clips nachkaufen kann.


----------



## Astacus74 (10. Februar 2022)

Mal schauen was am Wochende geht eine Rolle hab ich mir schon ausgeschaut







Gruß Frank


----------



## Minimax (10. Februar 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Mal schauen was am Wochende geht eine Rolle hab ich mir schon ausgeschaut
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 398568
> 
> ...


Lieber Astacus, lieber Threadkumpel, verzeih mir: Aber diese Rolle fasst praktisch ikonisch alle Design Fehler der 90er und frühen 2000er zusammen. Sie ist in meinen Augen wahrhaft abscheulich- vielleicht sogar so abscheulich, daß sie quasi museal erhalten bleiben sollte.
Und eigentlich habe ich eine Art perverse Neugier, welche clunky OEM Features in ihrem Inneren warten..


----------



## seatrout61 (10. Februar 2022)

Auf Ebay werden die Clips ohne Feder ab 1,99 und mit Feder ab 4,24€/Stück angeboten...puh...ne Rolle mit je 5 weiche/harte Ersatzclips gibt es um 55€.


----------



## Floma (11. Februar 2022)

seatrout61 schrieb:


> An diesem Umbau hätte ich auch Interesse, habe mich auch schon gefragt, wo man die Release-Clips nachkaufen kann.


Schau mal auf der ersten Seite des Threads. Dort habe ich meinen Umbau und eine edle Alternative dokumentiert. Ich hab die Gummis bisher nur bei ebay gefunden und gekauft.


----------



## Astacus74 (11. Februar 2022)

So es ist vollbracht ich hatte keine Geduld mehr mal eben ne halbe Stunde in die Werkstatt und nu isser montiert, die Spule muß
ich noch einmal aufpolieren der Zahn der Zeit hat halt seine Spuren hinterlassen.
Die Bohrung mißt 4 mm ganz wichtig alles schön entgraten






Der montierte Schnurclip






Ansicht von innen da muß ich noch ein wenig entgraten aber es paßt alles der Rotor stößt beim Spulenhub nicht an den Clip






Hier nochmal der Clip mit Feder ohne Fedre besteht Gefahr as der Schnurclip aus der Bohrung gezogen wird









Minimax schrieb:


> Lieber Astacus, lieber Threadkumpel, verzeih mir: Aber diese Rolle fasst praktisch ikonisch alle Design Fehler der 90er und frühen 2000er zusammen. Sie ist in meinen Augen wahrhaft abscheulich- vielleicht sogar so abscheulich, daß sie quasi museal erhalten bleiben sollte.
> Und eigentlich habe ich eine Art perverse Neugier, welche clunky OEM Features in ihrem Inneren warten..



Ja so abscheulich das sie schon fast wieder schön ist  aber sie funktioniert und tut brav ihren Dienst



Gruß Frank


----------



## Fr33 (11. Februar 2022)

Servus - kann mir jmd mal sagen wie schnell diese Bartgummis oder auch diese Kinder Loop Bands reissen? Ich hab bisher immer Feederum verwendet - fand das aber umständlich. Auf Brassen und co. brauche ich selten Schnur nachzugeben - aber beim Barbenfeedern halt schon. Da ich eh mit Schnurmarker arbeite, wären Dünne Bänder, die bei einer kräftigen Flucht von der Mono durchschnitten werden echt nicht schlecht.

Die Teile vom MS in seinem Video sind doch auch die leicht flachen Bartgummis oder??!!


----------



## seatrout61 (11. Februar 2022)

Interessanter Beitrag zum Thema








						Drei Alternativen zum Schnurclip
					

Um beim Feedern immer wieder exakt den Futterplatz zu treffen, nutzen viele Angler den Schnurclip an der Rolle. Nach dem ersten Wurf wird die Schnur einfach im Clip fixiert – damit steht die maximale Distanz für die folgenden Würfe fest. Wie das genau funktioniert, haben wir in diesem Artikel...




					www.doctor-catch.com
				




Ich werde mal dieses Gummi aus China testen


----------



## yukonjack (11. Februar 2022)

seatrout61 schrieb:


> Interessanter Beitrag zum Thema
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ein sehr guter Beitrag.


----------



## rule270 (22. Februar 2022)

Orothred schrieb:


> Ja moin,
> 
> ich stehe immer wieder vor der Frage, wie löst ihr das "Problem" mit dem Schnurclip?
> 
> ...


Hy
Macht euch auf der Schnur einen Marker mit Edding oder bindet einen Stopperknoten an der Stelle auf der Schnur und Distanz. Dann hilft ein einfacher Gummiring auf der Spule um die Schnur leicht zu fizieren.
LG
Rudi


----------



## Racklinger (22. Februar 2022)

Fr33 schrieb:


> Servus - kann mir jmd mal sagen wie schnell diese Bartgummis oder auch diese Kinder Loop Bands reissen? Ich hab bisher immer Feederum verwendet - fand das aber umständlich. Auf Brassen und co. brauche ich selten Schnur nachzugeben - aber beim Barbenfeedern halt schon. Da ich eh mit Schnurmarker arbeite, wären Dünne Bänder, die bei einer kräftigen Flucht von der Mono durchschnitten werden echt nicht schlecht.
> 
> Die Teile vom MS in seinem Video sind doch auch die leicht flachen Bartgummis oder??!!


Also eine Barbe hält so ein Loop nicht aus, eine kräftige Flucht und der ist durch. Allerdings gibt es auch bei den Loop-Bändern verschiedene Größen und auch Stärken, muss man experimentieren.


----------



## Tüftler (16. März 2022)

Interessantes Thema!
Im letzten Bild wird der gummi doppelt gelegt! Das heisst, auch doppelte Kraft bis derselbe reisst! 

Anderseits, gebe ich Racklinger recht! 

Ich hatte schon mal selbstklebeetiketten in briefmarkengrösse zugeschnitten und nach dem auswurf angebracht. Einfach, Schnur in die mitte legen und wie ein Buch zuklappen.
Klappte eigentlich ganz gut. Sogar in der Dunkelheit. Das zettelchen, klingelt wenn es durch die ringe flutscht.
Allerdings, muss ich nach dem wurf  wieder einkurbeln bis der Zettel wieder auf der spule ist. Erschien mir nicht befriedigend, da der korb während dem einkurbeln bereits ausgespült wird


----------



## Justin123 (16. März 2022)

Distance Sticks


----------



## thanatos (7. April 2022)

mal eine ganz bescheidene Frage - wie weit müßt ihr denn werfen ? da ich eigentlich gewöhnt bin 
meinen Köder dahin zu bringen wo ich will habe ich in dem Eingeklicke noch keinen Sinn gesehen 
ob es nun einen Meter mehr rechts ,links, weiter oder näher ist spielt doch m.E. keine Rolle 
die Fische sind doch nicht angenagelt .


----------



## Niklas32 (7. April 2022)

Ich finde es tatsächlich gerade jetzt in der kalten Jahreszeit wichtig das der Köder punktgenau auf dem Futterplatz liegt. Ab und an wirft man ja doch mal etwas ungenau oder die Montage wird vom Wind etwas im Wurf verweht. Schon des öfteren habe ich ein Stück neben dem Platz keinen oder erst recht spät einen Biss bekommen. Das bedeutet für mich, das die Fische vermehrt auf dem Platz fressen und weniger abseits nach Futter suchen. Im Sommer bei warmen Wasser sehen meine Erfahrungen da etwas anders aus.
Meine Montage muss ich sowieso abstoppen, damit sich das Vorfach streckt. So übernimmt das der Clip bzw. das Gummiband für mich und ich spare mir den Griff in die Schnur. Zudem gibt es mir einfach nen gutes Gefühl, wenn ich weiß, dass der Köder wieder genau auf dem Futterplatz liegt.
Daher werfe ich eigentlich immer nur in den Clip. Meine Angeldistanz beläuft sich meist nur auf 10-30 m. Zusätzlich glaube ich auch, dass man bei größeren Gewässern schnell mal das Gefühl verliert wie weit der Köder nun muss und vielleicht statt nach den gewünschten 30 Metern erst nach 35 Metern die Schnur stoppt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. April 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> ob es nun einen Meter mehr rechts ,links, weiter oder näher ist spielt doch m.E. keine Rolle



Wenn du an einem Hindernis oder zB dicht vor einer Schilfkante angelst, ist sehr wichtig dass die Montage punktgenau landet.


----------



## thanatos (8. April 2022)

Danke .


----------



## Kanten (20. Mai 2022)

geomas schrieb:


> Von Fantastic Fishing kam der Tipp mit den bunten Gummibändern, sogenannten „Loombands” zum Basteln oder „Häkeln” für Kinder.
> Die werden nach dem Werfen auf die gewünschte Entfernung über die Spule gezogen und anstelle der Schnur eingeclipt. Da ich prinzipiell keine Monsterfische fange kann ich nichts über diese „Sollbruchstelle” aus der Praxis berichten. Bei Trockentests hats für mich funktioniert.
> 
> 
> ...


Ein verspätetes Danke dafür. Die Loombands sind echt hervorragend geeignet! Wünschte nur ich wäre nicht so geizig gewesen und hätte nicht die rosafarbenen genommen nur weil die paar Cent billiger waren.


----------



## seatrout61 (20. Mai 2022)

Bei mir hat das mit den Gummis im Schnurclip nicht geklappt...zu eng...die Shimano-Rollen sind 25-35 Jahre alt.


----------



## Kanten (20. Mai 2022)

seatrout61 schrieb:


> Bei mir hat das mit den Gummis im Schnurclip nicht geklappt...zu eng...die Shimano-Rollen sind 25-35 Jahre alt.


Habe die an 4000er Daiwa Rollen verwendet. Das passte. Allerdings musste ich die Bänder vorsichtig vordehnen.


----------



## Niklas32 (20. Mai 2022)

Nutze Gummis teilweise sogar an 2000er Rollen. Gummi etwas vordehnen und den Clip recht mit dem Fingernagel öffnen. Dann könnte es klappen, zumindest bei mir


----------

